# Memorial Holiday Pier/Shore Fishing in VA



## FishingRookieVA (May 25, 2017)

I am new to Virginia and I have found out that Virginia is a great place for the outdoor activities. 

I have never done the saltwater fishing before, but would like to take this Memorial Holiday to drive to Chesapeake Bay area for my first pier/shore fishing experience.

What kind of fish can be caught from the shore/pier this time of the year? Any public piers good for fishing? I also like to catch grass shrimps too. Where can I find them? Any information will be appreciated.


----------



## dallison (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm heading to Westmoreland State park for the weekend, that's the Potomac River close to the Bay.. I'm expecting every fishing spot to be super packed. 
Good luck. I would think maybe you might catch some croaker. I know West Point is my to go place for croaker. You could also try Yorktown. I bet that place will be super packed as well. 

Should be a nice weekend.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Depending on your age you may need a saltwater license when fishing from the shore. 

I would start with the piers. There are plenty to choose from. I think Lynnhaven Pier is reporting roundhead, spot, croaker and crabs...the usual stuff.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Duplicate post


----------



## FishingRookieVA (May 25, 2017)

Thanks for the information. It seems that a lot of people will be heading to the water for the weekend. That will be fun. Even if in a packed place, you can still find some nice spot that some may ignore. You too enjoy the weekend.




dallison said:


> I'm heading to Westmoreland State park for the weekend, that's the Potomac River close to the Bay.. I'm expecting every fishing spot to be super packed.
> Good luck. I would think maybe you might catch some croaker. I know West Point is my to go place for croaker. You could also try Yorktown. I bet that place will be super packed as well.
> 
> Should be a nice weekend.


----------



## FishingRookieVA (May 25, 2017)

Good. I will check some piers. I have bought both the freshwater and salt water fishing licenses. If I catch any of the fish you listed. I will report back. I used to live in Michigan and fished a lot on salmon, steelhead, trout, walleye and yellow perch. I went out fishing several times this year and found a lot of pan fish, occasionally one or two stocked rainbow trout. But I would like to explore saltwater fishing. 

May try Crab fishing. Can one catch Crabs using a line and hook, instead of a crab trap?




Fish'n Phil said:


> Depending on your age you may need a saltwater license when fishing from the shore.
> 
> I would start with the piers. There are plenty to choose from. I think Lynnhaven Pier is reporting roundhead, spot, croaker and crabs...the usual stuff.


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Welcome to VA. Mainly depends where in the 757 you are going... are you staying on the peninsula, southside, eastern shore? As the above anglers said, this weekend will be packed! I try to avoid fishing on memorial weekend, but sometimes the itch is too strong lol. If you NEVER fished saltwater before... I would go with a bottom rig (you can get a walmart). Throw some squid on there. You will definitely catch croakers, but you might catch other fish too (blues, trout, mullet, drum). 

The main difference to me in fresh vs salt is the current. When fishing salt you need to read the current to see what kind of weight you need. Sometimes you can go with a 2 and other times you need an 8. The best tip I can give you is watch others and copy them. Good luck and if you ever see a short asian guy with a shimano hat (lost my orange cap haha), say hi and i'll help you out with anything you need.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

My advice would be to go to a local tackle shop and ask questions. I'm sure they'd be happy to help. Also I like to use bloodworm fishbites and fresh shrimp as bait. If you want, go to a pier and you probably will get something from that bait. Gulp baits are good lures for flounder, trout, blues, and drum. Gotcha lures are great lures for bluefish and spanish mackerel. If you want to try to catch something big, use cut fish as bait, and you might get a big stingray, shark, bluefish, or drum. Good luck and let us know how you do!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

FishingRookie: There is a contraption called the Crab Hawk which is used to cast for crabs, mostly Dungeness crabs on the left coast. I thought about using it around here but it's really not worth it. Go to Lynnhaven Pier shop and get a couple wire two-ring crab traps. I like the cheap paracord from Walmart to tie to the traps. Bait is chicken back or chicken/fish combo. Learn how to "throw" the traps to get them out further from the pier...you'll see people doing the same. Crab near the front of the pier.


----------



## FishingRookieVA (May 25, 2017)

Hi, All:

First of all, thanks for all of your replies to my post and answered my questions. They really helped me a lot. 

I went to Virginia Beach Saturday. stopped by at West Point. It is a very nice place. Went to a store and bought some fishing stuff and had the fishing dock information from a nice gentleman. The boat launch parking lot was packed. Saw some people fishing from the dock. the water was somewhat muddy. Stayed there for a while and saw no one caught anything. Most people just left. had a chat with a guy from North Carolina. I tasted the water there, not salty at all.

Sunday, I went to Lynnheaven fishing pier as you recommended. Arrived at 10AM. There are so many people fishing crabs. . So I bought two traps, one paracord and the other steel wire. Noon time it was slow. People just left. I stayed there one hour later, caught my first crab. Sunday afternoon a heavy rainstorm hit that area with downpour. I was completely soaked. most people left with a dozen of die hard fishermen stayed. during the storm, I started to get some crabs. Left at 6PM with three dozens of crabs. Sunday fished half day and caught two dozens.

As for the other fish, I caught one Croaker, Took a picture and throw it back. Later I was told that it was a Croaker. Also caught a small size flounder, and a babe flounder. Other people pulled out several smaller fish "Spot?" 

Had a lunch at the cafeteria/restaurant. The food was decent. 

Saltwater fishing is indeed different from freshwater fishing. Unless you are a local resident or with years of fishing experience, or have a boat, it is hard to access the water. Perhaps the fishing pier is the best place to go.

I don't know how to post the pictures here. Otherwise, I would like to post them here.

Next time I would like to find some Yellow Perch. I don't know which section of the bay that you can reach them. Oh, I tried to catch some grass shrimps, but I didn't even see single one.

It was a great trip. I enjoyed a lot and learned how to fishing crabs.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for the report. The fishing around here will start to heat up as the weather gets warmer. The lynnhaven pier is a good place to crab and fish, but it gets very crowded. For fishing, I recommend fishing there at night during an incoming tide. Your luck will be a lot better. The Buckroe Pier is another good pier on the bay that seems to host more of a variety when it comes to species of fish. This pier is also on the bay. There are some good surf fishing spots, but unfortunately, it seems like places are getting harder to find unless you have a boat. Once you learn, saltwater fishing will be a lot of fun for you! Good luck, and I hope to hear more reports from you!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

FishingRookie, three dozen crabs is a pretty good catch. Weekend crabbing at Lynnhaven is too crowded. Weekdays are much better if you can get off work. If you intend to go back to Lynnhaven Pier, buy the three visit pass for $30. You'll learn how to fish better by watching the regulars. 

As for posting photos, click on the picture frame icon (looks like a tree in the frame).


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

You're definitely a quick study. When in Rome do as the Romans. Crabbing wasn't on you initial list of "to do" things. But, ya did just fine. That investment of crabbing gear will more than pay for itself...if it already hasn't. Never hurts to have one in tow. Fishing can be iffy...but once they start coming into the bay good, you'll find it easy to get a few dozen or more on an outing.


----------



## FishingRookieVA (May 25, 2017)

Great. I will take some trips to other places you mentioned. Fishing is not about just catching fish; it is about exploring and enjoying the activity to challenge self, and beauty of the beauty of the nature. You never know what you will catch in your next trip and the next casting. Of course meet other fishermen and share and exchange the fishing information.

I posted some of the pictures I took. I don't know that that fish is. It looks like a sucker to me. That smaller one is a small flounder. also trapped a baby flounder. It was so cute that one little boy fishing with his daddy was so fascinated on that little creature.

One question I have is about the crab regulation. How many crabs are in a bushel? It is a strange fishing rule I have never seen before. 





































fishinbob said:


> Thanks for the report. The fishing around here will start to heat up as the weather gets warmer. The lynnhaven pier is a good place to crab and fish, but it gets very crowded. For fishing, I recommend fishing there at night during an incoming tide. Your luck will be a lot better. The Buckroe Pier is another good pier on the bay that seems to host more of a variety when it comes to species of fish. This pier is also on the bay. There are some good surf fishing spots, but unfortunately, it seems like places are getting harder to find unless you have a boat. Once you learn, saltwater fishing will be a lot of fun for you! Good luck, and I hope to hear more reports from you!


----------



## FishingRookieVA (May 25, 2017)

fishinbob said:


> Thanks for the report. The fishing around here will start to heat up as the weather gets warmer. The lynnhaven pier is a good place to crab and fish, but it gets very crowded. For fishing, I recommend fishing there at night during an incoming tide. Your luck will be a lot better. The Buckroe Pier is another good pier on the bay that seems to host more of a variety when it comes to species of fish. This pier is also on the bay. There are some good surf fishing spots, but unfortunately, it seems like places are getting harder to find unless you have a boat. Once you learn, saltwater fishing will be a lot of fun for you! Good luck, and I hope to hear more reports from you!



View attachment 36833
View attachment 36841
View attachment 36849
View attachment 36857
View attachment 36865


----------



## FishingRookieVA (May 25, 2017)

Fish'n Phil said:


> FishingRookie, three dozen crabs is a pretty good catch. Weekend crabbing at Lynnhaven is too crowded. Weekdays are much better if you can get off work. If you intend to go back to Lynnhaven Pier, buy the three visit pass for $30. You'll learn how to fish better by watching the regulars.
> 
> As for posting photos, click on the picture frame icon (looks like a tree in the frame).


Thanks, Phil. You are right. I learned quickly by asking the neighboring fishermen and of course watching the others. I tried to use a rod and line to catch crabs. almost every one I pulled up dropped off right lifted them off the water. But it was fun.


----------



## FishingRookieVA (May 25, 2017)

Thrifty Angler said:


> You're definitely a quick study. When in Rome do as the Romans. Crabbing wasn't on you initial list of "to do" things. But, ya did just fine. That investment of crabbing gear will more than pay for itself...if it already hasn't. Never hurts to have one in tow. Fishing can be iffy...but once they start coming into the bay good, you'll find it easy to get a few dozen or more on an outing.


Crab fishing is a good activity for people of all ages. But it is somewhat laboring. You have to frequently lift up the traps, and throw them back in to the water. I bought one steel and one pararope traps. The girl in the store tied the steel one for me. After I fished for about an hour, when I pull the steel wire trap, I only pulled of the rope. That rope was probably securely tied. However, when I cast my fishing rod, I hooked up a trap that without the rope. SO I lose one and got one, made it even. Someone else will hook up mine sooner or later. 

Crab meat is really tasty. I prefer the smaller side to the big ones.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

FishingRookie, like I said before in my opinion the castable crab trap is really not worth it around here but if you want to try it you will need a really stout rod and at least 50 lb braid due to the increased water resistance. I think pulling up a crab trap is easier than reeling one. I tie a uni knot to my crab trap just like terminal tackle. Seen more wire than string two-ring traps used on the piers. Nice photos by the way.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

That last fish is a hogchoker. Number in a bushel is dependent on size of crabs so you will have more smaller crabs or fewer large crabs. With the cost of crabs, you can easily make back the cost of being on the pier.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Nice mess of crabs. The fish in the center is a silver perch.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

For as many years as I've fished in the Chesapeake...I certainly would have assumed that was a baby flounder too!!! ...learn something new all the time. Thanks Phil.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

FishingRookieVA said:


> Crab fishing is a good activity for people of all ages. But it is somewhat laboring. You have to frequently lift up the traps, and throw them back in to the water. I bought one steel and one pararope traps. The girl in the store tied the steel one for me. After I fished for about an hour, when I pull the steel wire trap, I only pulled of the rope. That rope was probably securely tied. However, when I cast my fishing rod, I hooked up a trap that without the rope. SO I lose one and got one, made it even. Someone else will hook up mine sooner or later.
> 
> Crab meat is really tasty. I prefer the smaller side to the big ones.


I own metal wire round crab baskets. Rinsing them off with fresh water (not salt) will help preserve them for many more future outings. The twine type gets messy, takes a while to dry out, and rots in short time.
As for the three line connection to the basket, I use the line that comes with the trap. However, I reinforce it by using some line from "my choice of" main pull rope. (I buy a thicker nylon type rope from the tools dept area of Dollar Tree to use as my main pull rope. 
I cut three lengths, each somewhat longer than the "regular three lines" that connect the pot to the main pull rope from the Dollar Tree rope. I use each piece to "over hand knot (many times)" around each three connecting lines. Using the lines that come with the baskets helps me to keep within the standard length that balances it. 
Still have my baskets from last year. Waiting for the crabs to come in thick before I pull em out for the season. 
As for the bushel measurement....If memory serves me correctly, someone once told me if I fill up either a 40 or 50 qt cooler, then I would be in the bushel range. Maybe around 7 dozen. Someone that knows for sure can correct me if I'm off the mark. 
And yep....lots of overhand pulling on that rope. But it sure is fun when you dump that accumulated bounty onto the table after a good steaming session. 
If you have a good pair of polarized sunglasses, it's fun to look down into the water and see the crabs in and around the baskets and traps. Works well so you'll know if pulling them up is the right time.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Hogchoker= bait


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I agree with Thrifty on the crab traps. I've had the stock lines break on the double ring crab traps. Last year I talked to a military guy that replaced all his crab trap lines with paracord. You can get paracord for cheap at Wally World. Seal the edges with a cigarette lighter after cutting paracord. I saw the sweetest crab trap last year on Lynnhaven Pier...a custom one made from an old cast net...it was a work of art. The owners of the crab trap let me use it since I wasn't catching any crabs with my trap.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*FishingRookieVA* there's one very important thing I forgot to mention...wearing gloves will keep the rope burn at bay. 
Very easy to get irritated/sore hands from constantly pulling up the traps. I buy cheap dollar store gardening type gloves and remove the fingertip portions. 
It provides just enough coverage to keep the palms of my hands protected.


----------



## FishingRookieVA (May 25, 2017)

Fish'n Phil said:


> FishingRookie, like I said before in my opinion the castable crab trap is really not worth it around here but if you want to try it you will need a really stout rod and at least 50 lb braid due to the increased water resistance. I think pulling up a crab trap is easier than reeling one. I tie a uni knot to my crab trap just like terminal tackle. Seen more wire than string two-ring traps used on the piers. Nice photos by the way.


I was using a hook and line fishing crabs. almost every single one dropped off the hook just lift them off the water. These crabs are smart. They knew it would be safer to get back in water.


----------



## FishingRookieVA (May 25, 2017)

rwh said:


> Nice mess of crabs. The fish in the center is a silver perch.


I have caught white perch bank fishing in Lake Erie. They can live both in fresh and salt water. I took a picture and threw it back to the water. In freshwater, when you find them, you can catch bunch of them.


----------



## FishingRookieVA (May 25, 2017)

It seems that there are a lot of stuff on the crab traps. Yes, I agree, it would be better to use thinner ropes to reduce the drag from the water. I think the metal wire traps are better than the knitted ones because the outer ring is always flat. the ring on the knitted one can easily get twisted, needing constant adjustment because the ring is made of iron wire, not steel. 

I will check the crab trap regulations and make one of my own. 

40 or 50 quarters cooler. That is a lot of crabs. No wonder Virginia so relaxed crab fishing regulations.

Does the government have any warning/advice for consumption of crabs? 




Thrifty Angler said:


> I own metal wire round crab baskets. Rinsing them off with fresh water (not salt) will help preserve them for many more future outings. The twine type gets messy, takes a while to dry out, and rots in short time.
> As for the three line connection to the basket, I use the line that comes with the trap. However, I reinforce it by using some line from "my choice of" main pull rope. (I buy a thicker nylon type rope from the tools dept area of Dollar Tree to use as my main pull rope.
> I cut three lengths, each somewhat longer than the "regular three lines" that connect the pot to the main pull rope from the Dollar Tree rope. I use each piece to "over hand knot (many times)" around each three connecting lines. Using the lines that come with the baskets helps me to keep within the standard length that balances it.
> Still have my baskets from last year. Waiting for the crabs to come in thick before I pull em out for the season.
> ...


----------



## FishingRookieVA (May 25, 2017)

Yes, Wearing gloves will protect your hands. I wrapped the rope in one hand with loose loops, and the other hand held the trap, then threw the trap and the rope together onto the water. Like I thew a bait cast net. It worked very well for me. I could throw far beyond the rope length range. Next time I am gonna get a longer rope.




Thrifty Angler said:


> *FishingRookieVA* there's one very important thing I forgot to mention...wearing gloves will keep the rope burn at bay.
> Very easy to get irritated/sore hands from constantly pulling up the traps. I buy cheap dollar store gardening type gloves and remove the fingertip portions.
> It provides just enough coverage to keep the palms of my hands protected.


----------

